# uv bulb for leo



## agaman79 (Apr 3, 2012)

hi strange request but can i get a compact UV bulb and sprat it red for night time viewing or will it not give off UV light then once sprayed as i have an exo terra glass viv and no were to put uv bulb really 

thanks


----------



## jack14 (Oct 4, 2008)

Leopard geckos dont require uv, so id just replace it for a red bulb if thats what you want


agaman79 said:


> hi strange request but can i get a compact UV bulb and sprat it red for night time viewing or will it not give off UV light then once sprayed as i have an exo terra glass viv and no were to put uv bulb really
> 
> thanks


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

agaman79 said:


> hi strange request but can i get a compact UV bulb and sprat it red for night time viewing or will it not give off UV light then once sprayed as i have an exo terra glass viv and no were to put uv bulb really
> 
> thanks



Leo's really don't need UV light as they are nocturnal (maby you should tell that to my leo).
If you want a red light you might as well buy a red bulb.
I'd reccomend having a white bulb and a red bulb... one for day time and one for night time.
It's what I do for Mr. Mouth (and will do for Sir. Hiss once he is in a vivarium) and it certainly seems to help him distinguish between day time and night time.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Please don't colour existing lamps. Not only is red now thought to be not comfortable for reptiles but you risk damaging the glass and or plastic housing, all of which could result in broken lamps or fire at worse case!

Leos are not nocturnal, it's a total miss-truth. They can and very happily do use the right kind of exposure to UV.

If you want a night light you could try LED. Arcadia make a moonlight lED system that will fit into any viv of any size.

But please don't colour lamps, it's not worth the risk

John


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Agreed John! My Leo loves a bit of UV. She's not basking daily but can sometimes be found out having a quick bathe. Most often you'll note her sticking a bit of tail out of her hide.

To the OP. good light cycles are great. Whilst they don't come close to nature, they do seem to improve not only colour, but disposition. My girl seems (my perception, obviously) much happier since having a day/night cycle and exposure to UV. One thing to make sure though is that if they want to get away from the light they can! Good hides are invaluable!!


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> Leos are not nocturnal, it's a total miss-truth. They can and very happily do use the right kind of exposure to UV.
> *That I never knew. Learn something new every day. Thanks for letting us know that... now I know mr. Mouth isn't a strange little fellow... some would argue with that though.*
> ...


Thanks for that. Your a star John, always helpful when some one comes along and knows their stuff :notworthy:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Please see this link, 

I had better back up what I'm saying hadn't I  


http://www.arcadia-uk.info/file/download/en/Leopard Gecko A5 flyer.pdf

John



PeanutButterJellyTime said:


> Thanks for that. Your a star John, always helpful when some one comes along and knows their stuff :notworthy:


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting John, cheers for the link. So the natural sunlight lamps also have UVA? Didn't realise that. The compact is the one I use for my Leo.

Also interesting about the rapid UV absorption rates. Hence why my girl often just pokes her tail out


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

My Leo's love basking under their new uv lighting, and I often see them after I have turned it on in the morning laying out under it asleep. They also come out early eve and bask. They are out a lot more now than before we got it and seem a lot happier : victory:


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

That's two great stories of exactly how we would expect leos to behave.

Reptiles are tetrachromatic! They can see uv and gradients of uv. They know what they need and how much and the best place to obtain that exposure!! They really are very, very advanced.

Typically crepuscular animals will hide much of the body and allow exposure to a foot or a tail or a flank. It is far safer predation wise to only show a small part of you!, but due to the developed and hugely absorbent skin they can achieve exactly the same reaction in their bodies as a beardie but in a fraction of the time.

For colour morphs the reaction is even more marked. They will typically hide the overly sensitive eyes and allow the body to exposure.

The more you watch them the more of a pattern of natural behaviour will become apparent.

Yes all UVB lamps emit UVA, the trick is to get the balance between the two right!!

There is plenty more info about this on our new reptile only website that goes live in a week or so!!!!!!

John


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers John.


----------



## Hashcake (Nov 23, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Please see this link,
> 
> I had better back up what I'm saying hadn't I
> 
> ...



John, thanks for posting that link, I'm not sure if it was that article or the paper you refer to but a guy at a local reptile centre was talking about this subject a few weeks ago.
I'm still new to this as I've only had my Leo since last November but I have vast experience of keeping various pets.
The last paragraph sums up my point of view from day one of setting up the terrarium.
I firmly believe that setting up a habitat similar to one in the wild is the best way forward.
I use UV lighting during the day and blue night bulbs and I don't have the heat mat on 24/7.
My view is that in the wild, there is bright sunshine regardless whether Leo's use it, at night if the sky is clear there is natural moonlight and the temperature drops.
Obviously I don't know if my Leo would behave any different if I wasn't using lighting but I like the fact that most evenings within 15 minutes of the lights changing from day to night, he comes out, mooches around the terrarium and spends time on his favourite piece of wood or a rock and is till out when I go to bed.
Over the years with various animals it has always worked for me so I will do the same with Geckos (my choice of lizard).


----------



## Lurcher (Jan 14, 2012)

Wheres the best place to buy them and what strength?


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Lurcher said:


> Wheres the best place to buy them and what strength?


http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/arcadia-compact-natural-sunlight-lamp-20w.html


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

Lurcher said:


> Wheres the best place to buy them and what strength?


defo surrey pets supplies, they are very quick at dispatching usually next day delivery! And they are the cheapest :2thumb:
I have 2% natural sun lamp 14wfor my leo's.


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

So if I wanted to buy a starter to fit a long uv light for my gecko what strength light would I need or does it not matter.


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

reptilemad123 said:


> So if I wanted to buy a starter to fit a long uv light for my gecko what strength light would I need or does it not matter.


This one, or the same in different lengths. It's the 2% UVB one.
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/arcadia-natural-sunlight-lamp-14w-15in.html
If its going through mesh then you might want this, the 6% UVB one.
http://www.surreypetsupplies.co.uk/arcadia-natural-sunlight-lamp-14w-15in.html


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice so would a 10w tube be to strong


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

The wattage is not the same!


----------



## Wolflore (Mar 3, 2010)

Different length tubes have different wattages, but the same UVB amounts. You'll have to decide what length tube you need for your set up.


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay sorry to sound thick lol so i need a 2% uv and no more


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wolflore said:


> This one, or the same in different lengths. It's the 2% UVB one.
> Arcadia Natural Sunlight Lamp 14W 15in - Surrey Pet Supplies
> If its going through mesh then you might want this, the 6% UVB one.
> Arcadia Natural Sunlight Lamp 14W 15in - Surrey Pet Supplies


 
Cheers mate so what starter could i buy for this and also so they do the 2% in different sizes.


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Can I use any starter with the 2% uv or would a high watage starter blow the bulb.


----------



## Beev (Mar 3, 2012)

I have the Arcadia Ultra-Seal Controller 14/15W (ACU15) with Arcadia Natural Sunlight Lamp 14W 15in 2% (I think its 15inch) My hubby said the ultra seal would be a good idea as they have standing water in the viv and the moist hide so any humidity will not get into the workings unlike the normal dry viv controllers.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

You need the correct wattage controller. To much power will destroy the lifespan of the lamp and not enough won't be able to excite the phosphors properly and get the lamp running.

So when you buy your gear make sure that the controller is the right one for the length of lamp you require.

Try and light about two thirds of the viv so that you are providing light and shade.

You must get the right reflector to ensure all of the light and energy is focussed down onto the basking area.


I understand that there is a guide in practical reptile keeping mag out now on lighting for leo.

Good luck

John 



reptilemad123 said:


> Can I use any starter with the 2% uv or would a high watage starter blow the bulb.


----------



## reptilemad123 (Nov 15, 2011)

Arcadiajohn said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need the correct wattage controller. To much power will destroy the lifespan of the lamp and not enough won't be able to excite the phosphors properly and get the lamp running.
> 
> ...


Hi John,

I tried to send you a pm but it wouldnt let me send it to you. If i bought the following:

Arcadia Natural Sunlight Lamp 14W 15in - Surrey Pet Supplies

What is the exact starter I would need so that the tube dosnt blow.

Also can I keep the light on for approimatley 10 hours a day.

Thanks


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes as per my PM reply you need the ACR15 to run this lamp

10hours is fine although the use of timers is great as you could have breaks in the day

John




reptilemad123 said:


> Hi John,
> 
> I tried to send you a pm but it wouldnt let me send it to you. If i bought the following:
> 
> ...


----------

